# Prim’s Waiting Thread



## SwedeHeart (Oct 10, 2021)

Whew! It’s been a hot minute since I’ve been on here! Too long! Life has been crazy with the birth of the newest goat lover in the family and packing the house for a move! Miss Prim is due today at 150 days with her first kids. I am so excited as she will be my first Chestnut Oberhasli to kid. She was bred to a polled Ober buck, so hoping for a polled doeling! 
Any guesses on day or time she decides to kid? I’m guessing only a single, but you never know!  Ligaments are softening, but still there.


----------



## Rancho Draco (Sep 29, 2021)

Happy kidding! That udder is looking large. I say a single doeling


----------



## SwedeHeart (Oct 10, 2021)

Rancho Draco said:


> Happy kidding! That udder is looking large. I say a single doeling


She had a precocious udder last year, so I’m thinking she’s well on her way to being an outstanding milker! Single doeling would be fantastic!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Good luck!


----------



## Boer Mama (10 mo ago)

Awe, she’ll have lots of milk for her babies 🥰
I’ll say twin doelings 😅


----------



## SwedeHeart (Oct 10, 2021)

Boer Mama said:


> Awe, she’ll have lots of milk for her babies
> I’ll say twin doelings


That would be fantastic as well! 
She’s looking closer (stargazing, posty legs, and tailhead rising). My guess is some time tomorrow.


----------



## SwedeHeart (Oct 10, 2021)




----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

I will guess twins, one of each.

How is she today?


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

Im going to guess twins too! Small ones,for easier 1st birthing!😁


----------



## goatblessings (Jan 6, 2015)

I will guess twins .. large udder usually means more Bee bees! I live that you have obers… not enough of them around!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Good luck. 👍


----------



## SwedeHeart (Oct 10, 2021)

I love my Obers too! 
Thursday afternoon update:

So far she’s still holding baby(ies) hostage! I rushed out to the barn this morning thinking she was getting close, but alas, it was a false alarm.  I was debating on giving her a kidding clip today, but the (human) kiddos were getting antsy. If she’s still holding out on me by tomorrow, I might go ahead and trim her up.


----------



## Dandy Hill Farm (Aug 5, 2021)

Beautiful doe and what a gorgeous property!! I'll guess she'll have buck/doe twins tomorrow. I hope she has a smooth delivery to healthy, happy babies. Can't wait to see them! 🥰


----------



## Goatastic43 (Jun 11, 2021)

She’s beautiful! Her udder is looking pretty large, so I’ll guess she’s hiding two in there


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Pretty doe and looking good.


----------



## SwedeHeart (Oct 10, 2021)

Update for this afternoon, no change except she keeps filling. Most of my girls waited until 154 days to kid in the past, so I wouldn’t be surprised! 154 days lands us straight on Mother’s Day. Our first goat kidded on Mother’s Day 9 years ago this year. That would be pretty neat!


----------



## MellonFriend (Aug 8, 2017)

I'm going to guess a single buckling. I hope she doesn't drive you too crazy waiting!


----------



## SwedeHeart (Oct 10, 2021)

MellonFriend said:


> I'm going to guess a single buckling. I hope she doesn't drive you too crazy waiting!


Oh noooooo!  Although I was working on a theory that does who filled quite a bit before kidding had large single bucklings. We shall see! My record was a 13lb single buck kid!


----------



## Dandy Hill Farm (Aug 5, 2021)

SwedeHeart said:


> My record was a 13lb single buck kid!


Oh my word! I can't even imagine having a newborn kid that large!! 😲 Heck, my Nigies aren't even that big at a week old!! Bless the doe's heart who delivered that giant of a kid!


----------



## Rancho Draco (Sep 29, 2021)

My goodness that's huge! I had a buckling born this year at a little over 9 lbs and I thought that was big.


----------



## Boer Mama (10 mo ago)

SwedeHeart said:


> OhMy record was a 13lb single buck kid!


May I ask what breed had that huge kid? Did you have to pull him, And how’d she do after that? 
poor mama 🤯


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

My Savannah bred to my boer had 10lb each twins. Several of my boer girls have 10lb kids. The Tenn meat goat had a 12lb doeling. These are all bigger breeds.


----------



## MellonFriend (Aug 8, 2017)

SwedeHeart said:


> Oh noooooo!  Although I was working on a theory that does who filled quite a bit before kidding had large single bucklings. We shall see! My record was a 13lb single buck kid!


Well don't worry too much. I have a very low percentage of accuracy when it comes to kid guessing, so now that I've guessed she'll probably prove me wrong. 😅


----------



## Rancho Draco (Sep 29, 2021)

My 9lb boy was accompanied by an 8 3/4 lb twin boy, both parents Kinders so only about 100lb full size


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)




----------



## SwedeHeart (Oct 10, 2021)

Boer Mama said:


> May I ask what breed had that huge kid? Did you have to pull him, And how’d she do after that?
> poor mama


She was a grade Oberhasli bred to an Ober buck! I did assist, only because I felt bad for her. I think she could’ve done it by herself. She did just fine after kidding! Normal recovery and no trauma during kidding. She always produced my best packer babies! She also would give 1/3rd cream. Her kids grew huuuuge! That boy in particular was 80lbs at 3 months!


----------



## SwedeHeart (Oct 10, 2021)

Moers kiko boars said:


> My Savannah bred to my boer had 10lb each twins. Several of my boer girls have 10lb kids. The Tenn meat goat had a 12lb doeling. These are all bigger breeds.


I had several Obers that would give me 10lb twins as a norm. One even gave 10lb triplets!


----------



## Boer Mama (10 mo ago)

Sounds like a great mama! Wow 🤩


----------



## SwedeHeart (Oct 10, 2021)

Boer Mama said:


> Sounds like a great mama! Wow


She was definitely a favorite for sure!


----------



## SwedeHeart (Oct 10, 2021)

Prim seems to have dropped a bit, so hoping for a daylight kidding!


----------



## SwedeHeart (Oct 10, 2021)

Happy Mother’s Day! Prim’s ligs look super loose, but I’m not seeing contractions, so I’m planning on going to church this morning. However, I’m bringing a set of barn clothes as well!  Hopefully we have babies today!


----------



## Rancho Draco (Sep 29, 2021)

Fingers crossed!


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

Good luck!


----------



## Boer Mama (10 mo ago)

Todays the perfect day for new babies Prim! 💕


----------



## SwedeHeart (Oct 10, 2021)

Boer Mama said:


> Todays the perfect day for new babies Prim!


Absolutely! Mother’s Day babies are the best! 
Now just praying for a polled Chestnut doeling!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

😁


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

Well?????? Any changes?


----------



## SwedeHeart (Oct 10, 2021)

Moers kiko boars said:


> Well?????? Any changes?


Sorry for the late update, had to wrangle the human kids off to bed!  Prim kidded this afternoon with buck and doe twins!  Mama and babies are all doing well! Prim is on track to give 3/4 gallon of colostrum!  Pictures coming soon! I’m headed back out to feed them.


----------



## Rancho Draco (Sep 29, 2021)

Congratulations! Can't wait to see pictures


----------



## Goatastic43 (Jun 11, 2021)

Yay! Congratulations!


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

Congratulations! Well done, Prim!


----------



## SwedeHeart (Oct 10, 2021)

Here is her doeling, I’m calling her Petunia


----------



## SwedeHeart (Oct 10, 2021)

And her buckling, I’m calling Pumpernickel.


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

Gorgeous babies!!! Congratulations!


----------



## Boer Mama (10 mo ago)

Nice healthy babies- good job Prim! 💕


----------



## K.B. (Mar 15, 2021)

Awe so cute  

Sent from my SM-A326U using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

They are BEAUTIFUL! Congrats💖💞


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Adorable.


----------



## Dandy Hill Farm (Aug 5, 2021)

Yay! Congrats!! They are adorable. I also love the names. 🥰


----------

